# Forum Home Renovation Plastering  What plaster is this?

## DSC

Hi all, 
Is anyone able to identify what plaster / render this is in attached photo (the redish/brown part) 
Its an 1870s terrace in Sydney, I have chipped away numerous layers of pain / plaster thus far. 
Thanks!

----------


## Uncle Bob

Never mind

----------


## DSC



----------


## phild01

You may also need to resize the image to a smaller file size.

----------


## droog

I would think it would be a lime plaster and the red is an early paint finish.

----------


## DSC

> I would think it would be a lime plaster and the red is an early paint finish.

  
Oh nice, that would be a good result, is there any sure way of telling? 
Im assuming I could then just chip off the other paint / plaster and skim over the old lime plaster with lime again. Im keen to keep the wall breathable if possible.  
Cheers

----------


## droog

With that age of building I doubt it would be anything else. Happy for anyone with better knowledge to correct me.

----------

